# What class do you shoot.



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Freestyle


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nothing but the shoot what ya' brung class for me.....Freestyle


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Runnin all the fancey stuff on my rig FREESTYLE


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What is bowhunter competitive? :noidea:


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

After reading the styles section of NFAA site over and over again I found it....Competitive Bowhunter has no sight and fingers for release...BHFSL has a sight....Why don't they call it Compound Barebow? It would make more sense (how many bowhunters you know that are using a compound without sights?), just have to make sure there are provisions to prevent string/face walking.


----------



## 6X60 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bowhunter Competitive, I think, would have to be what we call here just plain Bowhunter. No sights, 12" Stabilizer. One anchor. No stringwalking.


----------



## 6X60 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bowhunter and Barebow are both compound categories so Compound Barebow wouldn't be a good name.

So, Barebow is long stabilizers and stringwalking. Bowhunter is one anchor and 12" stabilizer.

Oh, and at one time, it was very popular especially in certain parts of the country. I knew lots of guys that hunted with compounds and no sights...25 or 30 years ago.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

so you can't have a recurve in the barebow class? you have to shoot traditional...even if your stringwalking?


----------



## 6X60 (Jan 5, 2009)

ScarletArrows said:


> so you can't have a recurve in the barebow class? you have to shoot traditional...even if your stringwalking?


No you can have a recurve. If you stringwalk then you'd have to be in Barebow. But, you'll be shooting against compounds. Very few recurves unless someone wanders over from FITA Barebow. There are a couple of those around here.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Ok got ya, now that could be an interesting class to watch only time I think you will see compounds vs. recurve...thanks 6X60.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

Bowhunter Freestyle!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*To Many Choices!!!*

I've shot Freestyle in the past, Right now it's BHFS!!!! May be some day I'll man up and shoot Recurve FITA  what is the % of letoff!!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*Freestyle* :teeth:


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Bow hunter freestyle.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

red1691 said:


> I've shot Freestyle in the past, Right now it's BHFS!!!! May be some day I'll man up and shoot Recurve FITA  what is the % of letoff!!!


come on damn it :moon: , need more competition...let off what the hell is let off.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Most people say I have no class, but I shoot in the senior Freestyle limited division...


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm doing my first field shoot next weekend. Traditional division.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

I have posted a similar poll in the FITA forum and I am curious as to how many people checked freakcurve (FSLr/l) over there (more than compound) yet none have migrated to Field archery ---odd to say the least. What is the reason why there are so few olympic style shooters shooting Field? Seems it would be a good change from shooting in an open....well...field  Guess they learned meters instead of yards ?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

BHFS 4 me.


----------



## ohio34 (Feb 4, 2009)

No fancy stuff, bowhunter freestyle


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

*BHFS to FS*

My time to practice was limited this year and after I got set up and tuned in, I had serving problems and now I'm back where I started in April. I'm toast for the 09 season. This year makes me see the benefit of shooting FS. Although I love the challenge of pins, there's no gap training required with an adjustable sight. Sometime this winter I'll be getting a target sight. 

I only compete against my last score, so being in a bigger pond (FS) does not bother me.


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

what is the difference between bhfs and fs ? i shoot a pin sight with the long stabilizer and side stab. that would still be fs right??


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

BHFS is a twelve inch stabilizer and five fixed pins. Therer's much more to it than that, but that's the basics. There is a whole page of equipment rules on it..... FS is anything goes...Movebale sight, scope, long stabilizer, ETC...


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

AMAZED to see that I am the only person to have check FSLr/l and SOMEONE actually checked bowhunter competitive. Not really suprised with the results overall though.


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

i'm new to the field archery and i never heard of it being called bhfs but the club that has our field course just has traditional, bh and fs....i was shooting with a scope but since i hated the scope for 3D i just added more pins to my hunting sight and kept my freestyle stabilizers and shoot fs in field/indoors and M.B.R. in 3D and just switch my stabilizers to hunt with the same bow...weird i know, but it works


----------



## VintageGold (Apr 29, 2004)

:darkbeer: FSLRL

is there any other way?


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

And here I was thinking I was all alone VintageGold


----------



## VintageGold (Apr 29, 2004)

I've heard a rumor of another "chap" in MD shooting a Freakcurve. It's pretty slim picking in VA. I've won three state titles just by showing up:mg:

Oh well maybe some day........


----------



## VintageGold (Apr 29, 2004)

ScarletArrows said:


> I have posted a similar poll in the FITA forum and I am curious as to how many people checked freakcurve (FSLr/l) over there (more than compound) yet none have migrated to Field archery ---odd to say the least. What is the reason why there are so few olympic style shooters shooting Field? Seems it would be a good change from shooting in an open....well...field  Guess they learned meters instead of yards ?



Maybe it's the size of the target? or they don't know we have a competitive class


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I think you are talking STYLE and not class.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

I think it has to do with avalibility...Talked about this with a friend yesterday in fact...FITA shoots are fairly easy to set up--all you need is targets and a field, and some shooting line markers, etc...where as NFAA shoots you need terrain (hard to comeby) someone to groom it (even harder to comeby) targets..markers for distance, etc. Its one of those things that because of the pain they are to maintain and set up, you don't see very often. But as well all know--nothing good ever comes easy.

I think Field archery is awesome...just like you though VintageG...I win most of the time by just showing up. But damn if I ain't going to try and break every record this class/style has in this state...that way the next guy that comes along who is winning by showing up has to work for something...I already have the Field and Target (international round) records.


----------



## VintageGold (Apr 29, 2004)

archer_nm said:


> I think you are talking STYLE and not class.


I always thought field would be the style and the archer would be classified by the equipment shot?

I belong to Prince William Archers and we have a hard working club as far as maintenance is concerned. We really take pride in caring for the range, most of the members are assigned a target to care for and it really shows. I attended a FITA shoot a couple of weeks back and “invited” some of the recurvers to make the 30 minute trip down to the club to shoot our pin shoots, no one seemed interested. I shot FITA for 20 years in Europe and only one FITA Field round during that time. I didn’t have a field range to practice on and it showed in my score plus losing six arrows during the unmarked round , so I didn’t shoot field again until I came back home.
I really believe that shooting field will enhance your FITA scores, the small mistakes you make on a flat shooting field really shows up on those up and down hill shots. I have chosen field over FITA because of the challenge and attention to detail field requires.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

ScarletArrows said:


> come on damn it :moon: , need more competition...let off what the hell is let off.


Man I all ready make a big :moon: of my self now!! If I changed to Freakcurve I don't have enough money to keep replacing lost arrows!! So I'll have to :77::77: to you SA, you be the man:rock::boink:
Let off? that is were you let go of the string!!!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> I think you are talking STYLE and not class.


Yea, I think you are correct - the first thing I did was look for a "class" with an "S" in it for "Senior"


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, I think you are correct - the first thing I did was look for a "class" with an "S" in it for "Senior"



Yes he is correct. Class is determined by your age bracket and gender. Style is the type of equipment you shoot. 

And I agree with you Lee. I just registered for the Nationals as in Senior BHFS. If I'm going to shoot it, I sure ain't going to shoot against those young guys and let them kick my butt. If there's any butt kicking going to be done, I'll let the older guys do it.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

kidnutso said:


> Yes he is correct. Class is determined by your age bracket and gender. Style is the type of equipment you shoot.
> 
> And I agree with you Lee. I just registered for the Nationals as in Senior BHFS. If I'm going to shoot it, I sure ain't going to shoot against those young guys and let them kick my butt. If there's any butt kicking going to be done, I'll let the older guys do it.


Lately, I've been kicking my own butt. And the way I shot on the Hill this weekend, I was as busy as a 1 legged man in a butt kicking contest. 

My plan is to make the "Master Seniors" before any of these young bucks catch up with me.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Lately, I've been kicking my own butt. And the way I shot on the Hill this weekend, I was as busy as a 1 legged man in a butt kicking contest.
> 
> My plan is to make the "Master Seniors" before any of these young bucks catch up with me.



Well, I got about 4 1/2 years to go before I can make Master Seniors. And my lead is not very much. :mg:

You shooting Nationals? I'll be the "young at heart" older guy there shooting BHFS with my PSE bow, garb and accessories. LOL


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

kidnutso said:


> Well, I got about 4 1/2 years to go before I can make Master Seniors. And my lead is not very much. :mg:
> 
> You shooting Nationals? I'll be the "young at heart" older guy there shooting BHFS with my PSE bow, garb and accessories. LOL


I've got about 6 years before the Masters, but still should be enough lead for most of the folks I shoot regularly with. Had planned to go to the Nationals but had to take a week off last month due to a family death. I got enough time built up, but I just don't want to put the folks in the office in a bind again so soon. Good luck!


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

red1691 said:


> Let off? that is were you let go of the string!!!!!!!


Oh I am gonna use that one....


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've got about 6 years before the Masters, but still should be enough lead for most of the folks I shoot regularly with. Had planned to go to the Nationals but had to take a week off last month due to a family death. I got enough time built up, but I just don't want to put the folks in the office in a bind again so soon. Good luck!


Thanks. Me and a friend are going to shoot Wed, Fri and Sun. We're just going to drive over. It's about 2 1/2 to 3 hours. We figure with a day in between, it shouldn't be too bad. And we just don't want to spring for a hotel. I'm doing that the weekend prior for our PA state shoot. It's being held the same place as the Nationals.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

kidnutso said:


> Thanks. Me and a friend are going to shoot Wed, Fri and Sun. We're just going to drive over. It's about 2 1/2 to 3 hours. We figure with a day in between, it shouldn't be too bad. And we just don't want to spring for a hotel. I'm doing that the weekend prior for our PA state shoot. It's being held the same place as the Nationals.


Keep in mind that "camping" isn't the same as it was in our younger days. Heck for the price of a single night in a motel you can buy a tent, a very nice air mattress and a sleeping bag. And the best part of it is that it's all light enough to carry from the vehicle in 1 trip. I hadn't slept "on the ground" in over 20 years, but spent Thu., Fri., & Sat. nights on an air mattress and slept great.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

none of the above. I shoot Buwhunter Unlimited.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

ramboarhunter said:


> none of the above. I shoot Buwhunter Unlimited.



Then it's pretty obvious you don't shoot NFAA field. Just exactly what org has Buwhunter unlimited. Maby I can learn something here......


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

VintageGold said:


> I've heard a rumor of another "chap" in MD shooting a Freakcurve. It's pretty slim picking in VA. I've won three state titles just by showing up:mg:
> 
> Oh well maybe some day........


That would likely be Alex. He runs the website for the Maryland archery association. I've shot with him in the past, and he did a great job keeping me straight on my third ever field round. Very nice guy. If you get the opportunity to shoot with him you'll enjoy his company.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Then it's pretty obvious you don't shoot NFAA field. Just exactly what org has Buwhunter unlimited. Maby I can learn something here......



The PA State Archery Association (PSAA) calls that style BH Unlimited. It's basically the same as NFAA BH FS with a few exceptions. You can't have counter weights on you bow. Only a single stabilizer 12" from the back of the bow. Same sight requirements. The only other difference I know of is that in PSAA you cannot use a peep with a lens. I wish you could. I can see this pins a lot better with a verifier. 

So that's basically the difference. Now we also have a PFATA in PA. They are the NFAA affiliate in our state, and shoot the same rules as NFAA. And they are BH FS. PSAA is not affiliated with the NFAA.

Hope this clears things up. I'm pretty sure RamBoarHunter is not an NFAA shooter.


----------

